# Can you grind EK43 or R120 straight into portafilter?



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

I've never used the EK43 but in every video I've seen people grind into a cocktail shaker then pour into the portafilter. Is there any reason you can't / shouldn't go straight into the portafilter?

I've seen 1 video of the R120 in use, one of Frans', and he grinds straight in but can't find any more to back up what a standard routine is.

Are there any fundamental differences in the grounds both of them kick out? I'm sure if I actually used either the answer would be obvious but any education would be welcome!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

both grinders are amazing but different, the r120 is the best grinder i have ever used for a more traditional type of espresso, however the EK does something to coffee that no other grinder on the market does. The Ek requires a lot more prep than the r120 which can indeed be dosed straight into the portafilter as there is very little if any static in its operation, it also has the motorised shute clearing devise that the ek does not have. Only a few R120 owners here and a load of ek owners that can offer some of their wisdom


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

Ah ha! That would definitely explain the reasoning. I'm gonna have to find somewhere in Bristol that does EK espresso to understand the hype but everything about the R120 seems right to me.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

have a couple of eks at the mo, you are welcome to come up to swindon and try them out


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dosing from a EK direct into the portafilter using something like a Catcha or similar gives good results but shaking up the dose in something like HG's blind tumbler ensures fines are evenly distributed leading to slightly higher extraction yields.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> have a couple of eks at the mo, you are welcome to come up to swindon and try them out


 I may very well take you up on that offer although at some point soon I'll be asking nicely if you can show me how to pull this lever thing properly


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Jack

As Dave sais you can, and frequently do, grind straight into the portafilter from an R120, very little if any static and nicely distributed needing nothing more than a tamp.

I sometimes weigh beans into an HG tumbler, throw beans in top and deftly catch the grinds in same (if not using pre weighed shot pots). Quick rattle of the tumbler over portafilter and away we go.

I alternate between the two above as the mood takes me with no discernable difference in the cup either in pour times or taste.

The R120 really is about as easy as that with remarkable clarity and neutrality, it doesn't give you anything that isn't in the bean already, which for me is exactly what is needed in assessing roast output. Same beans in a Mythos are different, sometime amplified if that makes sense and have experienced similar (but more so)with shots on an EK that give a different slant to a bean, which has its own merits.

You do need to be able to find room for one though, its physical presence is nothing if not dominating, think Dalek on your work top and won't be too far off.

After lots of typing, you can on both but sometimes is just easier to grind into something else first









Hope of help and if up around Evesham welcome to come try it out.

John


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Not a big fan of dosing direct to pf with the R120.

If you try one out you will see that the beans are ground in seconds (18g in

Get one of whiteyj's pf funnels and its a doddle to tip from container to pf, or even use a sugar sifter to improve distribution.

Might just be me though.

Fantastic grinder but it is huge. The first time one of my mates saw it he stood their laughing for about 10 minutes. Didn't stop him enjoying a coffee though.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Whiteyj's extender combined with a 'Tala' or similar flour sifter works very well.

With a little care there is no mess.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You can grind into the pf with a funnel attached but I wouldn't . Mess and less than perfect puck prep for me are why . There are a ton of ek43 owners on here , few or any grind straight into the pf . Plus I've not seen at if the cafes I visit - I mean using straight to pf solutions . If there was a decent one , they would have nailed it by now

Worth taking owners experience on board with this . If you want no fussy , quick espresso , and this is important to you , then the ek43 is really not for you .

The fact you are asking this as one of the questions , prior to Buying would make me think that extra few mins of prep the ek requires may not be for you ?

Also IMHO it works best with some form of reduced pressure other than 9 bar .

Lastly it makes shots of great clarity but with longer brew ratios and less body in general. And is can be inconsistent lie any espresso , mainly down to the barista , but ek amplifies barista inconsistencies . Think about this also . Will you enjoy this?

My advice don't jump on an ek - coz you love all the great anecdotes about sweetness and clarity . Think about the space , the prep , the machine you pair with it and the type of shots it makes before you buy one .

Also my opinion only - if your not also using or for brewed I'd think again, there are simpler solutions for espresso heads only , and for my it shines with really high quality beans - anything less than his or over developed, it really puts spotlights on the defects or imbalance in taste .


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

JackBlackmore said:


> Ah ha! That would definitely explain the reasoning. I'm gonna have to find somewhere in Bristol that does EK espresso to understand the hype but everything about the R120 seems right to me.


Colonna smalls in bath were using EK for espresso last time I was in there


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

good advice from boots here.

I have tried to use a funnel to grind into the PF with my EK, I tried it once, I'm still cleaning the grinds off the walls! the main problem is the speed at which the EK grinds, it's very fast and the grinds exit just a bit slower than Lewis Hamilton coming out of 130R.

best advice is to go and try one, the coffee it produces is amazing, but it's *big *and you need too put more effort in, not for everyone.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots's answer sums it all up perfectly .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Colonna smalls in bath were using EK for espresso last time I was in there


At lower pressure than 9 bar too I suspect


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

I've never been famed for my patience but in the space of 24 hours I've gone from a proud Ceado E37s owner to having a cold metal dalek child that I may have to brace our counter top to support.

Still really keen to see what the EK brings because it really does seem like a strange beast


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> At lower pressure than 9 bar too I suspect


more concerned with volume


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> more concerned with volume


Is he just using gravity ?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Nope I think he said 4bar tbh talking volumetrics to me was well over my pay grade


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

So after two days with the R120 even though it is definitely possible to grind straight into the portafilter with a funnel i'm getting much more consistent shots and much easier prep by grinding into a container (motta europa jug at the moment) then into the portafilter.

As suggested given the speed it's grinding at it's not possible to get a nice centered mound and after a quick knock to get the grinds off the funnel they seem to hunker down so perfectly it's difficult to redistributed. Grinding into the jug I can pour straight into the middle of the portafilter, a quick little tap and it's tamp and go.

I'll carry on playing about but the grinds this thing is kicking out are really a thing of beauty.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Tallies with my experience. If you stick a white saucer under the pf when grinding directly you will probably see some fines make it straight through. It's quite a forceful flow! Better results with a container and the Tala

Good to see the beast found a happy home. I've still got the moulded packaging for it if you are ever up near Stroud and want to pick up.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> Better results with a container and the Tala.


That thing must look adorable next to the behemoth! Packing would be awesome I'll definitely keep in touch and take it off your hands when we're next up your way, no doubt we'll be moving at some point and would definitely make transporting it a little easier!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Olala said:


> Anyone knows someone who wants to sell a Mahlkönig EK 43 LE?


Start a wanted thread asking for one


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And might be nice to find out a little more about you than just 7 posts saying exactly the same thing


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Start a wanted thread asking for one


Moved to 'wanted' thread.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Olala said:


> Anyone knows someone who wants to sell a Mahlkönig EK 43 LE?





Mrboots2u said:


> Start a wanted thread asking for one


Moved to 'wanted' thread.


----------

